# FreeNAS Box Stopped Seeing Network



## RandomTask (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a FreeNAS 9.x box that has stopped being able to see anything on the local network (let alone the internet at large).

This box has a static IP: 192.168.2.248.

It is directly connected to a router (192.168.2.1) via an ethernet cable.

The router is serving out IPs from 192.168.2.2 to 192.168.2.100 via DHCP. There are other devices with static IPs outside that range that have access to the network and internet via this router, they are unaffected.

Attempting to ping either the router or Google results in no packets being received:

```
# ping -c 3 192.168.2.1
PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1): 56 data bytes

--- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss

# ping -c 3 www.google.ca #Obviously this will fail now, but the error is different
ping: cannot resolve www.google.ca: Host name lookup failure
```

I've gone through the automated setup to remove and re-add my interface "em0" but I still can't see anything on my local network or the internet.

I've also attached the contents of my /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/rc.conf files.

Any help would be much appreciated! I'm typically a fairly decent Linux guy, but am slowly learning the nuances of BSD!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2016)

RandomTask said:


> I have a FreeNAS 9.x box


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## RandomTask (Jul 8, 2016)

SirDice said:


> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


While I appreciate the note, I believe this forum will yield better results as the underlying network stack is the same despite being a derivative.

I've seen a few topics around similar issues but the solutions have not worked for me.

I'll gladly post in the other forum, but I feel the core of my issue can be resolved with help from the BSD forum proper.

Edit: I signed up for their forums but can't post a topic (yet?).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2016)

RandomTask said:


> While I appreciate the note, I believe this forum will yield better results as the underlying network stack is the same despite being a derivative.


Sure, but the way it is configured is vastly different. What works on FreeBSD may not work on FreeNAS and may even break stuff. Although they used FreeBSD as a base, everything else is highly customized.



> Edit: I signed up for their forums but can't post a topic (yet?).


Can't help with that. The FreeNAS project is an entirely separate project.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jul 8, 2016)

RandomTask said:


> ...I feel the core of my issue can be resolved with help from the BSD forum proper.



This is not _the_ BSD forum. This is the tech support forum for FreeBSD---one of several BSD-descended operating systems. FreeNAS is a very specialized and customized build of FreeBSD, full of changes that neither were made nor are endorsed by the FreeBSD developers. There's a reason it's called "FreeNAS" and hosted on a different site, rather than being called "FreeBSD Storage Server Edition" and being available for download here. Believe it or not, there are some people in this community who don't care much for FreeNAS...


----------



## RandomTask (Jul 8, 2016)

> This is not _the_ BSD forum. This is the tech support forum for FreeBSD---one of several BSD-descended operating systems. FreeNAS is a very specialized and customized build of FreeBSD, full of changes that neither were made nor are endorsed by the FreeBSD developers. There's a reason it's called "FreeNAS" and hosted on a different site, rather than being called "FreeBSD Storage Server Edition" and being available for download here. Believe it or not, there are some people in this community who don't care much for FreeNAS...



While I appreciate the clarification, the TOS for this forum still allows me to post questions from other "flavours" of BSD. It would be interesting to see how many issues got solved if people posted constructive feedback even if they didn't feel that the topic was 100% appropriate. At the end of the day I'm sure I'll have to list the output of more services/tools/utilities, pointing me in the right direction to find this information is a simple task.

Anyway, I've since re-posted this question on their forums. Feel free to remove this topic at your leisure.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jul 8, 2016)

RandomTask said:


> While I appreciate the clarification, the TOS for this forum still allows me to post questions from other "flavours" of BSD.



Rule #7. SirDice has already pointed you to the rules regarding FreeBSD derivatives.


----------



## Murph (Jul 8, 2016)

The trouble is that even simple diagnostics and investigation are troublesome unless you are already familiar with how FreeNAS changes things.  I personally have absolutely nothing against FreeNAS, but have no interest in using it due to being a veteran of many decades of the Unix command line and greatly preferring a full traditional server (which I can configure and manage more easily).

Taking a quick look at your /etc/rc.conf, it appears that you do not have any network interfaces configured.  On FreeBSD, that would result in no network comms.  On FreeNAS, I have absolutely no idea what the expected result of that is, as it might be pulling in the network config from somewhere else.  Hopefully you can see why there is a major problem in giving you good advice under those circumstances.  Yes, FreeNAS builds heavily on FreeBSD, but it is a very different beastie.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2016)

RandomTask said:


> the TOS for this forum still allows me to post questions from other "flavours" of BSD.


Where exactly did you read that?

Edit: I'm guessing you're confusing us with http://daemonforums.org/


----------



## RandomTask (Jul 8, 2016)

This would be directly from your provided link above:



> Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like
> 
> *PC-BSD*
> *DesktopBSD*
> ...


 [emphasis mine]


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2016)

> should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products.



And a little further on:


> To show that you have indeed tried to get a solution from the forum or mailing list of the FreeBSD derivative in question, you may be asked to provide a link to a forum post or a mailing list message demonstrating that you asked the proper community for help first. You cannot expect the FreeBSD community to support all derivative and spin-off projects.


----------

